# NYC Area Photographers - Come down for the Fashion Show on Friday!



## SillyMike (Jul 22, 2010)

Join us this friday for the unveiling and transformation of Carnival. We have done so many fashion shows there that they are finally buying into to the concept and have built a real runway right down the center of the venue. 

*Hosted by* Eric Vega, Lyndon the wine king, Detroit Mindy, Miss Lyndsee, Jessica van gorgeous, Queens Kelly, Rayban Mike and cousin Jesse.

*Our own Ladies night*: We will have 3 tanks of vodka drinks for the girls who come by our table and say hello. Guys, come by and meet the ladies. I say theres enough for 20-30 drinks, no lie.

*Where to find us:* We have already reserved the first table near the 40 ft tv screen. Text Eric Vega @ 917 659 6391 if you can find us.

[divider]

We always like to see new faces, please join us. Come alone or bring all your friends. We will be there at 9pm sharp.

[divider]
*Tonight I signed up two of my favorite models for the show.* 
International model: *Irene Clarke* 












[divider]
and *Ashley Rossi.*












[divider]
*
Free admission till midnight (After midnight $5 gals and $10 guys)*

*Doors open* 9pm
*Fashion show* 11:30pm 
*Designer*: Samanatha Post-Showing a full line of assorted outfits.
*Dress code*: Jeans ok, sneakers not ok. Large bags never ok.

[divider]
[divider] 

*SUBWAY DIRECTIONS TO NEW YORK'S CARNIVAL*​
Carnival is located on the 5th floor directly above Bowlmor Lanes in the heart of Greenwich Village at 110 University Place between 12th and 13th Streets. 




Take 4, 5, 6, N, R, Q, W and L subways, to 14th Street/Union Square (Get off, walk one and a half blocks south down University Place) 

[divider] 

[divider]

See you guys there,
Eric Vega


----------



## Jaszek (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll see if I can make it there tomorrow, but I'm not !00% sure yet.


----------



## kimkardashian (Jul 5, 2013)

The reasons for the success of the Victoria's secret fashion show. Victoria's Secret fashion show has been quite popular viewed by millions of people across the globe. Kim Kardashian Bio


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 12, 2013)

So photographers are invited... to pay money for admission to take photos? I'm confused. Would there be credentialing? I'm three hours away and I'm confident I won't be there... but I'm curious what exactly is the deal.


----------

